
Ask HN: Thought experiment: What is the best city/country to hide from COVID-19? - pennyintheslot
I&#x27;m a remote worker, who can work from anywhere in the world. I also have a weak immune system. That makes me wonder:<p>Which country &#x2F; city would you choose to hide from COVID-19 - assuming that it becomes a global pandemic? And why?<p>What we are looking for is probably the sweet spot between &#x27;likeliness to spread there&#x27; and &#x27;availability of high-quality medical support&#x27;.<p>My picks so far:
Singapore
Australia
New Zealand
Hawaii<p>Any thoughts?
======
clintonb
Just stay away from people. You can literally do that in your own home. The
virus cannot travel very far in the air, so you won’t be infected unless
someone in your home is infected.

You can have food and other supplies delivered. If you’re worried about the
packaging or delivery person being infected, you can potentially sterilize the
packaging and wear an N95 mask when dealing with deliveries.

Going elsewhere runs the risk of you being infected during transit.

------
eb0la
China. By the time COVID hits your zone, the chinese will have it contained.
Plus, most of the expertise fighting the virus is there.

------
soonnow
Madagascar, before they close the ports

~~~
onion2k
Or Greenland.

------
derrick_jensen
St. Louis, Missouri for two reasons

1\. It has some pretty decent hospitals

2\. Who actually wants to live in STL?

source: I lived in STL

------
huonpine
Huon valley, Tasmania you wont be going hungry :)

------
mister_hn
South Pole or Easter Island

------
Yaa101
Mars, but then you have other problems... lol...

------
masonic
St. Helena.

------
fargle
Elko, NV.

